# A Couple of Yardbirds, and Fixings



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Smoked Chicken*

Spatchcocked and Seasoned
Salt
Smoked Paprika
Montreal Chicken





*Menu*
Smoked Chicken
Sourdough Oyster Stuffing
Southwestern Vegetable Medley

*Sourdough Oyster Stuffing*
5C Sourdough bread, 1/2" cubes, dried
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1 Pint fresh oysters, chopped
2C Sweet Onion, finely chopped
1.5C Celery, finely copped
1.5 C Leeks, chopped
1C Italian Parsely, chopped
1T Garlic, minced
2t Sage and Thyme, minced
12T Butter

Saute all veggies in 8T butter till soft, add garlic and oysters saute 1 minute.
In a bowl combine mixture, bread, eggs and herbs, mix well.
Butter a 9x13 baking dish, put mixture in dish and drizzle with 4T of melted butter (or olive oil).
Bake covered at 350' for 30-45 minutes.

*Southwestern Vegetable Medley*
2 cans of Green Beans
1 can of Sweet Corn
1 can of Rotel (hot)
1C Bell Pepper, chopped
1C Sweet Onion, chopped
1T Garlic, minced
4T Butter
1/2 Lime, juice
1T Chile Powder
1t Cumin
1-2t salt

Combine all ingredients except spices and lime juice
Bring to boil, lower heat and simmer for 15 minutes
Add spices to taste, add lime juice, simmer for 15 minutes


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*As usual, this looks and sounds fantastic. Now all we need is a smell/taste option.*

Your posts just keep getting better. I gotta try the SW Vegetable Medley. I'll make half a recipe because there are only 2 of us at home these days.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Next time you spatchcock anything can you take a few pics and explain how you get the bird to lay like that. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

love oyster stuffing. gotta give that a try.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking spread chili!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dude you need to open up a restaurant! I don't know what you do for a living but this is what you were put on earth to do and that is feed us.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> Next time you spatchcock anything can you take a few pics and explain how you get the bird to lay like that.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


This is about the only way I cook any whole birds now.
They cook fast and they cook evenly, and you can brown/crisp all the skin.
Also, you can cook a bird faster by simply turning up the temp, no problems with uneven cooking.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Pier-Dude said:


> Dude you need to open up a restaurant! I don't know what you do for a living but this is what you were put on earth to do and that is feed us.


I drive an 18 wheeler for a living.
No, no restaurant cause then my fun would become work.

I am feeding y'all, feeding y'all recipes and ideas.
Now hit the kitchen/patio and start cooking! :thumbup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That's cool. Thanks. Gonna have to try it next time. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------

